# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Fun macro pic of Gwen!

## nicodimus22

Just got a new camera, and snapped a macro pic of Gwen, my American Toad. She is a little over two inches long.

Click on the text link below to see the full version.

http://i.imgur.com/d2l0tjH.jpg

----------

